# Online Photo Album viewable with Mobile Devices



## busyweb (Feb 18, 2004)

New trial very welcome ^^

View Photo Albums from Mobile Devices
Create Album: http://www.busyphoto.com
View from Mobile: http://mobile.busyphoto.com

free watermark for your any photo with your own words.
and can be changed instantly with changes on your photo description.

It's freeeeee.

Create Album: http://www.busyphoto.com

Upload a photo to test with description.
try to change photo description, watermark changes instantly.

View from Mobile: http://mobile.busyphoto.com
It can be viewed >>> Photo Albums from Mobile Devices


----------

